# Painting wheels



## smick

My Mercedes - in common with others I have seen - is losing the silver paint from its steel wheels, showing the original black finish underneath. It doesn't appear to be a corrosion problem, more a fargile paint layer. Question is - how to refinish them? My gut feeling is to sand them off, and repaint with silver Hammerite, which I hope will be more resilient to the salt other wear factors.

However, it could be quite hard to get a decent finish with Hammerite. Being somewhat tight fisted, I don't really want to put them into a paint shop, as it's unlikely it will be cheap.

Any opinions/ solutions / suggestions?

Smick


----------



## sideways

painting hammerite with a brush can be done but its not easy to achieve a decent looking uniform finish, you need to stipple it rather than brush it.
If you find a small car sales pitch and ask they will probably sell you a couple of cans of whatever they use.
Use some 120 grade paper and finish off with some scotcbrite before spraying. find a big piece of cardboard and cut a hole in it so you only need a small amount of masking on the tyre if you take your time you will be pleased with the results.


----------



## mikeyv

I always used to brush a couple of coats of silver on to give depth, then after masking tyres and valves, use a large aerosol to give a nicer finish, followed by a good wax polish to avoid salt/brake dust attack.


----------



## pneumatician

*Wheels*

I do my wheels every year pre season both inside and out.
Hammerite Smooth, Siver on the outside Black on the inside.

Whilst the wheels are off I clean all exposed metal bits and apply either paint or waxoil. Grease the brake compensators and generally have a look see.

Steve


----------



## raynipper

I'm looking for larger hub caps to cover the rust.

Ray.


----------



## Mike48

Hand painting wheels with hammerite will look awful especially the stippled effect. Hammerite is very thick and the finish will look cheap and naff. Spraying would be good but expensive and rust will eventually break through.

A much better solution is to buy a set of wheel covers such as those on sale here:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/?ie=UTF8&...x=aps&hvadid=6585567729&ref=pd_sl_klibg87w6_b


----------



## smick

Thanks for all those - have to say that I think you may be right about getting a half decent finish with Hammerite, though its resistant qualities do make it an attractive otion. May end up going for the wheel covers!

Smick


----------



## vicdicdoc

I put my bare wheels into a local wheel sprayshop & they done wonders . . before they were grimey & loads of surface rust - now shining white, cost around £35 per wheel


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Spray wheels with matt black paint.
Then fit plastic trims.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper

It's the right trims thats the problem when you need six.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Purchase two sets of 4 Ray.

Then you have two spares.
DAve p


----------



## BarnacleBob

Hello smick,

I have just repainted a second hand wheel I bought because I wanted a spare wheel for my M'home ( It did not come with one when new).

I used two coats of Hammerite Siver Smooth Finish Spray after cleaning up and a light rub down with fine wet and dry paper and I am very pleased with the finish. 
The wheel now looks brand new and the colour is a good match for my other Fiat Chassis wheels.

Bob


----------



## BillCreer

raynipper said:


> I'm looking for larger hub caps to cover the rust.
> 
> Ray.


I'm with you there Ray. You're never going to stop rims from rusting and I've never seen one that has rusted through no matter what the age.


----------



## raynipper

Yes Bill, much less work.
I am considering asking the sellers if it's possible to buy six Dave. I would guess it's not impossible. But it seems everyone else is concerned about my rusty wheels and not me. 
I'm not into 'pretty' as long as it works.

Ray.

p.s. Dave your into bykes, take a look at this................

http://www.dump.com/2011/02/24/unreal-control-on-honda-cbr600-video
and look how much he "trail brakes" using both the front and rear brake.....


----------



## velcro

Hi all, painting the wheels on the rear of my Hobby is hopefully my task for this week as they are looking rather manky and also due to the fact I am getting some new boots for them too. What I intend to do is whip them off, scrub the rusty bits with wire wool, inside and out. then a good wipe over with solvent to remove grease and grime etc, either thinners or brake cleaning fluid will do. Not too fussed about masking as the tyres are coming off!! I'm tempted to first spray a coat of zinc primer over the wheels to inhibit the rust, Halfords sell it, or Plasti kote also do it in aerosol. Then a couple or 3 coats of silver, then maybe a topcoat of clearcoat or laquer, suppose it depends on what I can get my hands on. While the wheels are of, it is a good idea to check brake pads, hoses, suspension links etc, and while it's up in the air I can also grease my rear axles. Might even paint the calipers to give it a bit of bling!!!!
Plus don't forget axle stands for safety...

Cheers


----------



## BillCreer

Simon,
I've noticed that all the Porches and Ferraris in my street paint their callipers red to maintain their street cred.

Ray,
I thought he must have been using another lever on the handle bar for the rear brake but you can see him take his foot off the pedal at the end.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Thats good Ray.

Had it been me doing the demonstration I would have had my knee down on the first corner.

Closely followed by my elbow and shoulder.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper

Thats what I'm thinking I might end up doing with the little DAX 125 monkey bike I just bought. 

It seems a bit unstable compared to my last ride 35 years ago.. :roll: 

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Thats because the wheels are too small and too close together.

Dave p


----------



## velcro

All wheels painted and new boots on the rear too. Front tyres were replaced last year so had to mask these off. This is what the manky rear ones looked like.....


----------



## velcro

And this is after, big difference.


----------



## velcro

Another view, one good, one rough.


----------



## velcro

A front wheel all wrapped up, and a shot of a wheel inside well, not an awful lot of paint in there...


----------



## velcro

Finished article, they certainly set the old girl off, looks as good as new now.


----------



## jonandjules

I recently bought Smick's motorhome and have 'relooked' at this wheel paint issue.

It seems that the paint used on all silver painted German wheels is made by Wurth. Wurth sell the paint and the laquer for about 20 quid.

I spent some time rubbing the wheels down and masking off - very impressed with the results.

The paint is simply called Wurth silver wheel paint!


----------



## grout20

Velcro,

Nice job on the wheel painting there!

If you black-shoe-polish the tyres it'll make the tyres look smart for those nice clean wheels!

(A tip given to me by a Classic Car enthusiast for my '63 Spitfire and it does work...just need to do my wheels though!) :roll: :lol: 

Regards all

John


----------

